# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  13th Portland Metro Reptile Expo - Jan. 21st!

## NWReptileExpos

Show time is coming up soon!


*13th PORTLAND METRO REPTILE EXPO
*Saturday, January 21, 2012
Holiday Inn - Wilsonville, OR


3rd SEATTLE METRO REPTILE EXPO
*Saturday, April 28, 2012
Renton Community Center - Renton, WA


14th PORTLAND METRO REPTILE EXPO
*Saturday, August 18, 2012
Holiday Inn - Wilsonville, OR*

*

NWReptileExpos.com*

----------

